# Anyone have an Esophageal mobility and Bravo done?



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have my esophageal mobility test, when they stick the tube down your nose into your throat and my bravo capsule placement on Tuesday. I have been getting anxiety attacks and am really nervous about this because they say you need to be awake for the esophageal mobility test. If anyone has had this can you tell me how it was and how uncomfortable it was?


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

well since no one replied I guess I will answer to myself and give feedback about what the procedure was like to anyone in the future who has to go through it.The Esophagul Mobility test was horrid, I wasnt aware of them not sedating you whatsoever..and I who has severe panick attacks didnt do so well. The throat numbing spray hardly worked so I was gagging and retching the whole time and had to have her pull it out so I wouldnt vomit. The BRAVO test I am having done tomorrow being placed with sedation and endoscopy because of my bad reaction today..blah it just was not fun.


----------



## 15468 (Mar 19, 2006)

How did the Bravo placement go nikki?I have had the gastric emptying test which was long but not too bad if you dont mind eating microwaved liquid egg product and beef stew at 8am. I am scheduled for the manometry and bravo placement Friday. The information the doc sent says some patients feel the capsule when swallowing. This does not sound at all like something I will be able to tolerate. Would like to hear your experience.


----------



## 15759 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ladylibra- The placement itself went well, just like a regular upper endoscopy..afterwars I cant say it went good for me at all. I almost went into the emergency room with severe chest pains that would radiate anytime I swallowed even when it was just saliva. I woke up the first night in tears because I was in so much pain, but I was also having bad heartburn the 2 days the monitor was in so I think it made it worse. I dont want to scare you, most people say they do feel it somewhat, fewer have experiences like me. By the third day it was gone, I never monitored to see if I passed it but I cant feel it anymore and can eat anything without the pain. Just make sure you drink alot of water/tea if you feel discomfort. I think you should be okay, I dont know if the experience has anything to do with size but I'm very petite and I'm thinking my esophagus is just very small and couldnt handle the capsule as well. Goodluck, I'd like to hear how it turns out for you.


----------



## 15468 (Mar 19, 2006)

Where do I begin - The manometry in my opinion is cruel and unusual, I would not suggest that anyone have this performed. I cannot believe that in this day and age that this is the best thing out there for testing the function of the esophagus. I will leave it at that.Placement of the Bravo capsule went fine as I was sedated. I was fine for several hours following the procedure until I attempted to eat. I got really bad chest pain. I have this same pain in the past but it generally subsides in a few minutes. Then everytime I swallowed I would get the pain. I tried to just go to sleep thta night but I could not stand the pain anymore so I called the doc's office and they said they could remove it. They met me in the ER and removed it under sedation. He said there was some trauma to esophagus, probably caused by the placement which was more than likely the cause of the pain. I felt much better afterwards. Two days later I still have some slight chest discomfort, but nothing in comparison to the pain I had been feeling. I feel really awful about this as it was not only a waste of money and time, but now my surgeon is not going to have the information he needed to proceed with the surgery. I can tell you one thing, I will not have the traditional catheter ph test done. I never want anything placed in my nose again. I guess this brings me back to square one.


----------

